# CAAD12 to Evo Hi-Mod....sizing



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

So I've been riding a CAAD12 for sometime now in a 54. I've had people tell me that they thought it was too big (just based on geometry numbers, not necessarily how I looked on it). I'm ALMOST 5'8, like just barely under. Anyway, I've ridden the 54 with a 100mm stem for a long time, and never felt like I was on something too big. That said, I'm looking to move to an Evo, and obviously started looking at a 54. The geometry says that the Evo is a tiny bit smaller than the CAAD12 (at least the seat tube). But would there be a reason to also look at a 52? I'm not totally sure what I'd gain from it, but maybe placing my reach further over the front axle or something?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

E 12 said:


> The geometry says that the Evo is a tiny bit smaller than the CAAD12 (at least the seat tube).


No it doesn't. The seat tube length is totally meaningless in the bike size. It just means you have a more sloping top tube and more seat post exposed.

Top tube length, stack, and reach are the important numbers and they're all identical. In fact, everything is identical except for the seat tube. 

I'm 5'9" and I ride a 56 Evo. I like a longer top tube and feel too squished on a 54. I think a 54 would be right for you. You could try a 52 and see what you think. I'd recommend trying a 52 CAAD12 though. Just so you have an apples to apples comparison on the fit. The EVO is going to feel different being carbon and you don't want that influencing your decision. Or at least ride a 52 and 54 EVO back to back.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

E 12 said:


> So I've been riding a CAAD12 for sometime now in a 54. I've had people tell me that they thought it was too big (just based on geometry numbers, not necessarily how I looked on it). I'm ALMOST 5'8, like just barely under. Anyway, I've ridden the 54 with a 100mm stem for a long time, and never felt like I was on something too big. That said, I'm looking to move to an Evo, and obviously started looking at a 54. The geometry says that the Evo is a tiny bit smaller than the CAAD12 (at least the seat tube). But would there be a reason to also look at a 52? I'm not totally sure what I'd gain from it, but maybe placing my reach further over the front axle or something?


I have a 54 Caad 12 disc.also a Caad 10 in a 54 which is fine ,Im taller than you & I think I should of went with a 52 in Caad 12,Cdale changed the sizing a few years ago,now my Caad 12 seat tube measures a 57,I like seat tube to show more than it is,my inseam is 30 in. anyways I took it apart & put everything on my Merckx San Remo which shifts badly so gonna look for somethin else maybe get another Allez but in disc.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

E 12 said:


> So I've been riding a CAAD12 for sometime now in a 54. I've had people tell me that they thought it was too big (just based on geometry numbers, not necessarily how I looked on it). I'm ALMOST 5'8, like just barely under. Anyway, I've ridden the 54 with a 100mm stem for a long time, and never felt like I was on something too big. That said, I'm looking to move to an Evo, and obviously started looking at a 54. The geometry says that the Evo is a tiny bit smaller than the CAAD12 (at least the seat tube). But would there be a reason to also look at a 52? I'm not totally sure what I'd gain from it, but maybe placing my reach further over the front axle or something?


Anyone can ride a bike a size bigger or smaller than optimum. Many pros now ride bikes a size or two smaller put a long stem on and slam it low. Lance (yes that one) liked to ride a bike one size too big. It's what feels comfortable to you. You didn't mention your inseam. If you have shorter legs the non sloping TT of a Cannondale may make the bike look bigger. I'm 5'8" with a 32" inseam and have owned 5 Cannondales all 54s with 100 stems and they have been perfect. Depending on your inseam you may a tweener. Try a 52 you never know.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

E 12 said:


> So I've been riding a CAAD12 for sometime now in a 54. I've had people tell me that they thought it was too big (just based on geometry numbers, not necessarily how I looked on it). I'm ALMOST 5'8, like just barely under. Anyway, I've ridden the 54 with a 100mm stem for a long time, and never felt like I was on something too big. That said, I'm looking to move to an Evo, and obviously started looking at a 54. The geometry says that the Evo is a tiny bit smaller than the CAAD12 (at least the seat tube). But would there be a reason to also look at a 52? I'm not totally sure what I'd gain from it, but maybe placing my reach further over the front axle or something?


Ultimately, you know what fits you best, but at almost 5'8", a 54-cm CAAD12 frame seems a bit on the big size. I would recommend a 52.

I am 5'8". I ride a CAAD12 and a SuperSix EVO (latest iteration), both in a 52. To be sure, the CAAD12 and EVO have almost identical geometries and were both designed to mimic one. I use the CAAD12 for every-day training (also rain days) and the EVO on weekends/fast group ride days.

I think 52 is a perfect size, and wouldn't go higher. About 5 years ago for a few months I had an EVO in a 54 and it was too big for me. I felt a noticeable, delayed reaction on the bike when I needed to make quick direction adjustments using my handlebars. Again, that's me and you have to assess your own situation. Get more opinions.


----------

